# Bull Sperm, Whale Vomit and Pig Placenta for Fabulous Hair



## News Bot (Oct 29, 2009)

*Published On:* 29-Oct-09 10:30 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* Health

When it comes to beauty products, sometimes ignorance is bliss. Snake venom, bird droppings, snail serum and cow dung are but a few of the industry's extreme and off-putting ingredients that one might be shocked to know can be slathered about your body.












*Go to digg Page*


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I always have a tub of bull sperm on hand ..oh wait its not bull sperm its bull sh.....................


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 29, 2009)

LOL, lets all go collect the bulls seed and wash our hair with it...


----------



## naledge (Oct 29, 2009)

... makes a nice soup too.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 29, 2009)

i think i just threw up a little bit. ew.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2009)

I've always wondered why the missus hair was sticky


----------



## slim6y (Oct 29, 2009)

Whale fat has been used in cosmetics for years and years.

What's gelatine (jelly) made from?

How do they filter beer and wine?

It's not just cosmetics, it's the food industry too....


----------



## slim6y (Oct 29, 2009)

By the way, I thought I better answer it for you:

Gelatin (from French gélatine) is a translucent, colorless, odorless, brittle, nearly tasteless solid substance, derived from the collagen inside animals' skin and bones.

And I believe fish bones are commonly used to filter beer and wine products.


----------



## jessb (Oct 29, 2009)

Animal blood and dairy protein is also traditionally used to filter wine.

I was looking at hair products the other day and they have vials of stuff labelled "Placenta" - wasn't sure it was just a name or it actually was placenta! Guess I know now! It apparently strengthens your hair and makes it glossy. Hmm, I think I'd rather have dull, lifeless hair!

If you don't like using gelatine (not sure why you would have a problem with it unless you were vego though) you can use agar agar instead. It is derived from seaweed and does pretty much the same thing. It also has the added benefit of not being affected by the enzymes present in strawberries, pineapple and kiwifruit which prevent gelatine from setting (ever tried making pinapple jelly with real pineapple?)


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 29, 2009)

jessb said:


> Animal blood and dairy protein is also traditionally used to filter wine.
> 
> I was looking at hair products the other day and they have vials of stuff labelled "Placenta" - wasn't sure it was just a name or it actually was placenta! Guess I know now! It apparently strengthens your hair and makes it glossy. Hmm, I think I'd rather have dull, lifeless hair!
> 
> If you don't like using gelatine (not sure why you would have a problem with it unless you were vego though) you can use agar agar instead. It is derived from seaweed and does pretty much the same thing. It also has the added benefit of not being affected by the enzymes present in strawberries, pineapple and kiwifruit which prevent gelatine from setting (ever tried making pinapple jelly with real pineapple?)


 hey jess B thanks for the tip on that one ...where do I get agar agar from ?


----------



## slim6y (Oct 29, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> hey jess B thanks for the tip on that one ...where do I get agar agar from ?



Also agar is used for cuturing micro-biological specimens 

I don't know where you get agar from though - but I do know it's used in ice-cream.


----------



## jessb (Oct 29, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> hey jess B thanks for the tip on that one ...where do I get agar agar from ?


 
health food shops I think...


----------



## MasterZ (Oct 29, 2009)

slim6y said:


> By the way, I thought I better answer it for you:
> 
> Gelatin (from French gélatine) is a translucent, colorless, odorless, brittle, nearly tasteless solid substance, derived from the collagen inside animals' skin and bones.
> 
> And I believe fish bones are commonly used to filter beer and wine products.


 
Traditionally its buffulo skin, but now they use cow . and jessb is right you can use seaweed to make jelly...... commonly written in survival books.


----------

